# Basement walls in Durock and stone



## Helm (Oct 6, 2011)

We are considering installing a Durock and stone-faced wall in the basement. Should we insulate as well? If we insulate and install a vapour barrier will moisture retention occur hence encouraging mold growth and efflouresence?
What I've been reading indicates that insulation is a good idea for half of a basement wall but the lower half should remain uninsulated in order to allow air flow. Is a Durock/stone wall conducive to the requisite air flow? I live in Ottawa, Ontario.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Why would you need the Durock?


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Yes. You need to insulate. There are a ton of threads on here about best practices.


----------

